
EU committee approves new rules that could 'destroy the internet as we know it' - vezycash
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/eu-article-11-13-latest-gdpr-link-tax-internet-juri-censorship-a8407566.html
======
dogma1138
This submission is a violation of this law.

Flagged for piracy.

